# MBA research on Small to medium sized businesses



## JoshNewell

Hello All,

As a part of the Full Time MBA program at Manchester Business School, we are completing a project for a multinational firm that is interested in learning more about the business needs for their client base, which is made mostly of small to medium sized business (less than 250 employees). We are doing the research across the UK, France and Germany in order to better understand the needs of SMBs in those markets to see how using cloud-based technology could help them work more efficiently and effectively. The opinions of SMBs will be invaluable in the research for the project. As a result, we are in the process of contacting SMBs in each country in order to interview them to explore this further.

If you or any of your contacts currently own or work at a SMB, and would be willing to help us on our research, please contact me at [email protected]. I would like to stress that all responses will be kept anonymous. Thank you so much and have a wonderful day!

Josh Newell
[email protected]


----------

